# [SOLVED] computer crashes built PC



## Dragondiscord (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello,

First of all Thank You for taking the time to help me with my problem. :wink:
My husband's computer has had issues since his brother built it for him back in October. it seems he is incompetent. It crashes alot. It will crash randomly but more so if you are trying to use usb ports, I was unable to install a usb wireless adapter and eventually ran an Ethernet cord through the attic to the backroom to get around that problem. It has passed memtest86. I have used OCCT but i am not sure what exactly I am looking for. I have attached the dxdiag and the memory dump. I thought is was a driver issue but I have updated all drivers with Driver Tuner and no change. Here is the list of what was used to build his computer. 
It all came from newegg:
-Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM
-Foxconn Inferno Katana LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherboard
-Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 
6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
-CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3
12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9
-OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W Modular High Performance Power Supply
compatible with Intel Sandybridge Core i3 i5 i7 and AMD Phenom
-SAPPHIRE 100314-3L Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1
x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
-HEC 63R3BB Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
-Intel Core i3-540 Clarkdale 3.06GHz LGA 1156 73W Dual-Core Desktop
Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80616I3540
-CORSAIR CWCH50-1 High Performance CPU Cooler

Thank you again for any help. as a reference I know software but nothing about hardware and computer building so please reply in noob for me :grin:


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

Initially I want to forewarn any further use of 3rd-party driver update software like Driver Tuner. They have a notorious history of installing either outdated drivers and/or wrong drivers. They operate on a best-guess basis, and it has caused a lot of woe with a number of individuals looking to service their computer. Your best solution is always to manually go to the site of your OEM (Dell, HP, etc.) for drivers there, or (in this case) for custom-built PCs, go to each manufacturer's website and download the drivers there.

Anyways, please provide us a JCGriff report. That should provide us all the info we need to get started. It's nice how you did an _!analyze -v_, but we're need to peruse the minidumps ourselves, beyond what the analysis engine mentions (especially with a WHEA error like this).


----------



## Dragondiscord (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

Ok here is the JCgriff report and the performance report.:flowers:

on the performance report I noticed it says we don't have an antivirus installed but we do it is Ad-Aware total Security.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

All of them report that the internal L2 cache for your CPU has failed. Given that the bank is always the same (Bank 6) for every crashdump, I fear this may very well be a failed CPU that must be replaced. However, the fact of it being more prevalent when using USB ports lends to it being potentially the mobo as well.

To be sure what is the case, first, if you have any hardware overclocked, reset to factory defaults. That should be the _first_ thing done when experiencing instability from a system, regardless of what testing may show previously (remember, an overclocked state, even while stable, will still reduce the lifespan of the hardware). Test to see if the problem is resolved.

Next, update the chipset drivers for the motherboard, as well as BIOS, should they be present. I am aware you used Driver Tuner for this, but your best assurance would be to manually do so.

Thirdly, should they exist, uninstall _any and all_ motherboard software/utilities that came with your motherboard (the chipset drivers should stay). I and others here at TSF have recognized these ugly devils as being the cause of many system woes. Worse, they often manifest themselves as WHEA errors, which are hardware-based BSODs like the ones you're experiencing. They provide no beneficial service and are prone to crashing. Your best bet would be to remove them.

Lastly, once these are taken care of, test using Prime95 on Torture Test with Large FFTs for at least 9 hours straight. If you want to make sure Windows nor any potentially buggy drivers get in the way and crash the test unexpectedly, you can burn and run it off the UBCD. It is labeled as _Mersenne Prime Test_. Should the test fail at _any_ time, you most certainly have a CPU issue, with a smaller chance it being the Mobo.

If all of this turns up not resolving the issue and the Prime95 turns up negative for any problems, then the evidence stacks more in favor of the mobo (even the PSU) being suspect. If you wish, you may provide us two 30-minute logs from HWinfo with _Sensors only_ option enabled: one log during idle, and one during high load (preferably visual benchmark or gaming).


----------



## Dragondiscord (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

Would re-installing windows 7 and just starting over with all the drivers be simpler? Would that take care of overclocked hardware if it is currently setup that way?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

Hi - 

If you can easily reinstall Windows 7, I would do so. However, please keep in mind that resinstalling the OS is no guarantee that all will definitely be solved.

All of the dumps indicate hardware failure, but there is always a possibility that software is the cause.

*VirGnarus* did not state with certainty that your system was overclocked, rather he said if it was to reset to defaults. 

After reinstall, when you reach Desktop, allow Windows Updates to come in -

www.update.microsoft.com

Please do not install Driver Tuner, Ad-aware or G DATA Security. Install MSE for now - 

Anti-Malware, Virus, Spyware Protection | Microsoft Security Essentials

Check manufacturer's support site - Foxconn - Support - Downloads
"Select Type" = motherboard
"Select Series" = socket 1156
"Select Model" = Inferno Katana

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`





BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011512-21559-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jan 15 03:11:58.207 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:53:39.300
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07fdd028 00000000`fe000000 00000000`02000102
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 09/17/2009
SystemManufacturer = FOXCONN
SystemProductName = Inferno Katana
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3074
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011412-24164-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Jan 14 23:17:46.978 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 23:02:59.445
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  CCC.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07fe3028 00000000`fe000000 00000000`02000102
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 09/17/2009
SystemManufacturer = FOXCONN
SystemProductName = Inferno Katana
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3074
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011212-19780-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Jan 12 13:16:49.791 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 9:06:53.884
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07fd6028 00000000`fe000000 00000000`02000102
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 09/17/2009
SystemManufacturer = FOXCONN
SystemProductName = Inferno Katana
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3074
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011112-21122-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Jan 11 03:58:47.728 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 2 days 3:39:22.196
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07c1c028 00000000`fe000000 00000000`02000102
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 09/17/2009
SystemManufacturer = FOXCONN
SystemProductName = Inferno Katana
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3074
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\010812-23946-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Jan  9 00:18:24.340 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 0:33:15.417
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07bc0028 00000000`fe000000 00000000`02000182
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 09/17/2009
SystemManufacturer = FOXCONN
SystemProductName = Inferno Katana
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3074
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\010412-22557-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Jan  4 01:02:01.088 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 7:25:20.555
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07b7a028 00000000`fe000000 00000000`02000102
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 09/17/2009
SystemManufacturer = FOXCONN
SystemProductName = Inferno Katana
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3074
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\010112-20170-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jan  1 15:06:17.422 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 18:58:17.889
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08018028 00000000`fe000000 00000000`02000102
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 09/17/2009
SystemManufacturer = FOXCONN
SystemProductName = Inferno Katana
MaxSpeed:     3070
CurrentSpeed: 3074
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Dragondiscord (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

I reinstalled windows and only installed the security essentials. I manually updated the amd graphic card and inferno katana motherboard drivers.The bios for the motherboard are up to date since none have been released since 2009. I ran Prime95 with large FFTs overnight for almost 10 hours and all the workers passed. So I went to move something from a flash usb and it crashed once again. I am going to reinstall Star Wars The Old republic and run the HWinfo tonight and see if it reveals anything to yall.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

would expect to find a 750w or better running in it


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*



Dragondiscord said:


> .... So I went to move something from a flash usb and it crashed once again. ....


A BSOD?

Please run the jcgriff2 app - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Also, run Speccy - http://www.filehippo.com/download_speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Try that particular USB stick in another system - see if it crashes. 

Try another USB stick in your system.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Dragondiscord (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

Well, I never actually receive the "Blue screen of death". It just crashes to restart even when the box is unchecked to automatically restart with system failure. I tried out the USB on my computer and no issues. it is just a generic micro center brand 4gb flash drive. I tried several and it doesn't always crash from usb use. it also crashed today when installing the HWinfo program which I haven't used yet, but will just that would of taken more time than just posting the recent request. I have attached the BSOD stuff and here is the link to Speccy: http://speccy.piriform.com/results/i4V56oozlICnbapPAkgGTA7


----------



## Dragondiscord (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

Here are the the logs while using HWinfo. took longer than expected. It crashed a couple of times while uploading patch info into Star Wars:uhoh:.
If you need any other information just ask.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

Hi - 

Thank you for the files.

I did see several unexpected sudden system shutdowns listed.

From Event Viewer logs:

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]Event[1069]:[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Log Name: System[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Source: Application Popup[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Date: 2012-02-01T00:15:00.000[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Application popup: [COLOR=red]fptw.exe[/COLOR] - System Error : The program can't start because[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console][COLOR=red]Pmxdll.dll[/COLOR] is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]this problem. [/FONT]
```
I believe those files may be related to your BIOS. 

BIOS info from your files:

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]System Manufacturer: FOXCONN[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]     System Model: Inferno Katana[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]             BIOS: BIOS Date: [COLOR=red]09/17/09[/COLOR] 15:24:53 Ver: [COLOR=red]08.00.15[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]        Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         540  @ 3.07GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.1GHz[/FONT]
```


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]Motherboard[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]   Manufacturer: FOXCONN[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]   Model: Inferno Katana (CPU 1)[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]   Version: FAB 1.0[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]   Chipset Vendor: Intel[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]   Chipset Model: Havendale/Clarkdale Host Bridge[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]   Chipset Revision: 18[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]   Southbridge Vendor: Intel[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]   Southbridge Model: P55[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]   Southbridge Revision: 05[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console][B]BIOS[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]   Brand: American Megatrends Inc.[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]   Version: [COLOR=red]080015[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]   Date: [COLOR=red]09/17/2009[/COLOR][/FONT]
```
 
I don't see that BIOS version at Foxconn - Support - Downloads
"Select Type" = motherboard
"Select Series" = socket 1156
"Select Model" = Inferno Katana

Do I have the correct info/ page?


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

I'm not sure how you managed to turn them into pdf's (only option I see to save them as is comma delimited files), but it's an awful eyesore. I'm afraid you'll have to run those HWInfo logs again and see if you can save them as CSV files. Thanks.

If your system is restarting even when you have automatic restart disabled, then that means a hardware failure or a bad BIOS issue as JC hinted too. Most likely this is a hardware problem. Sometimes it can be caused by the motherboard detecting an overheating CPU and will reboot/shutdown the PC. I would be able to tell if this is the case in the HWInfo logs, but they're very difficult to read in their current format.

I would suggest getting your receipts and whatnot prepared, because you're going to be putting one or more warranties to use here shortly.


----------



## Dragondiscord (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*



VirGnarus said:


> I'm not sure how you managed to turn them into pdf's (only option I see to save them as is comma delimited files), but it's an awful eyesore. I'm afraid you'll have to run those HWInfo logs again and see if you can save them as CSV files. Thanks.


Sorry late last night when I went to upload the csv files it said incorrect format so I opened them in excel and turned them into pdfs. When now I realized i should of just put them in a zip file:facepalm:. heh here you go


----------



## Dragondiscord (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Thank you for the files.
> 
> ...


I think I had the wrong page cause now that I look again there is a new bios, but I cant install it.








Shot at 2012-02-02


It show the error PMxdll is missing










How can anything be missing?! I just installed windows and updated drivers:banghead:


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

Well your temps - if they can be trusted - are solid, so it's not overheating. I find it interesting in that this is the first HWInfo log to my recollection that does not include voltage readings, which is what I was primarily looking for. Very curious.

Just so you know, you can't just run an .exe file straight from a zip unless it's portable by itself. Make sure to extract everything in the zip to a directory first, then attempt to run it from there.


----------



## Dragondiscord (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*



VirGnarus said:


> I find it interesting in that this is the first HWInfo log to my recollection that does not include voltage readings, which is what I was primarily looking for. Very curious.



Well I downloaded the self installing package at this site.









The default setting are









Should the setting being configured differently?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

Yeah, that's typical. What it usually means is that it either can't find/read the voltage readings provided by the motherboard, or the motherboard lacks them (which is weird). The thing is the only _sure_ way of testing voltages anyways is with a multimeter.

Have you tried updating your BIOS yet or are you still running into a snag even when you extracted everything and tried to run it that way? Also, what version of the BIOS are you trying to install? I see an older one being highlighted. Is that the one? The newest one is the one located at the top of the screenshot.


----------



## Dragondiscord (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

Hmmm, I think I might be doing something wrong. Well I got it to open now but when I try to run it just puts an error notepad in the folder with nothing in it.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

In the zip file you have two files along with a directory with a bunch of stuff in it. You want to run the FPT.bat file. This will automate the entire installation process for flashing the new updated BIOS onto your motherboard.

Please make sure that absolutely nothing else is running at the time that you're doing this. If this gets interrupted from anything and fails to run properly all the way through, there is the potential that it will brick your PC (as in your motherboard is toast and must be replaced). I believe only a crash during the middle of the process will cause problems, but even so there is the possibility to recover your system afterwards. Just make sure nothing else is running that would impede on this program's attempt to flash your BIOS (like antivirus software and whatnot).


----------



## Dragondiscord (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

Well i found the bat file and got ready for it to do its stuff when it goes "rejected not made for windows 64bit".










So is the problem that the motherboard he used was a piece of pooh and not worthy of windows 7 64?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*



Dragondiscord said:


> Well i found the bat file and got ready for it to do its stuff when it goes "rejected not made for windows 64bit".
> 
> http://img804.imageshack.us/img804/633/unsupported.png
> 
> So is the problem that the motherboard he used was a piece of pooh and not worthy of windows 7 64?


The BIOS update is a 16-bit DOS app. 16-bit apps cannot run on a 64-bit OS.

The BIOS update procedure according to the Foxconn site says that a bootable media (floppy disk, CD or USB) must be created. You then boot the system from the bootable media to flash the BIOS. Windows itself does not load.

From Foxconn Support site, your motherboard - http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/Motherboards/detail_overview.aspx?ID=en-us0000476

Click on "Related Links", "BIOS", top-right of page, leads to - http://www.foxconnsupport.com/downl...00001&series=en-us0000013&keywords=&sort=BIOS

Click on "view detail" at bottom of page and you'll see the list of BIOS updates. 

You'll also see "How to flash BIOS?" - http://www.foxconnsupport.com/faq.aspx?faqid=F000000066

Bottom of that page "view detail"; info on how to ID mobo and BIOS.

On that page - " How to create Bootable Disk?" - http://www.foxconnsupport.com/faq.aspx?faqid=F000000065 

Before going any further, I suggest that you create a thread in our Hardware Forum *Motherboards, Bios & CPU* - provide a link to this thread ans seek assistance to make sure you have the correct BIOS update.

Flashing the BIOS with the wrong update can result in you owning an expensive paperweight. It could ruin the system.

I am concerned about the BIOS file errors and the different version numbers as I explained in THIS post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Dragondiscord (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*

Well, I tried following the directions to get it to a bootable media, but it kept crashing so I gave that motherboard the finger. I then went to Micro Center replaced the motherboard and haven't had one crash since. So Thank You for pinpointing the problem for me. I'm all set now.:grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: computer crashes built PC*



Dragondiscord said:


> ...Micro Center ..


Good store!

I'm glad you found the problem. Thanks for posting back.

Were you able to RMA @ no charge?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

